# My shoulders seem to grow more without OHP



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone else similar?

My push day consists only off Flat DB Bench, Dips (leaning quite far forward) and then finished off with slow, very controlled lat raises (3-4 sec on the negative).

Im guessing my front delts are taking a hammering with the two pressing movements and then my rear delts are getting a seeing to with Rows and chins on pulling day. The lateral raises really seem to be doing the trick for width.

I think I will drop OHP from now on.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Lateral raises, Great exercise imo, underrated!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you serious? dont even consider leaving out overhead presses, if anything drop bench press if you are doing dips..I only do close grip bench and dips and that is only so i can increase my overhead pressing..But at the end of the day my goals might be different from yours so can only say what i would do..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

My shoulders and back seem to grow quicker than all my other bodyparts but I would still never leave out OHP or any other of my core movements regardless.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a follower of compound lifts so OHP always features in a routine.

Still, do what works for you, that's the way forward.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im doing lat raises atm,with bench and tri's,the problem is i sometimes

leave the gym and forget to do them lol.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> im doing lat raises atm,with bench and tri's,the problem is i sometimes
> 
> leave the gym and forget to do them lol.


Stupid ****ing taffy


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think il have to tie some string round my finger,to remind me


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> im doing lat raises atm,with bench and tri's,the problem is i sometimes
> 
> leave the gym and forget to do them lol.


ya know its quite weird you say that, because my shoulder work can work my brain t much sometimes as 1 out of 3 times i do shoulder day I always endup moving onto the wrong friggin excersize and think...FFS why am I doing that :death: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I normally do them on there own,but since coming off gear changed my routine..its

murder,so did them yest with back n bi's lol,im gossiping to much in there too,which

is not helping:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

mal said:


> im doing lat raises atm,with bench and tri's,the problem is i sometimes
> 
> leave the gym and forget to do them lol.


I absolutely hate that... or sometimes i leave and completely forgot to box for 5 - 10 min, as might have been on bike for a bit longer.

My shoulders seem to grow really well, from lat raise, shoulder press shoulder wide grip pull ups. Getting there slowly.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> I normally do them on there own,but since coming off gear changed my routine..its
> 
> murder,so did them yest with back n bi's lol,im gossiping to much in there too,which
> 
> is not helping:lol:


yeh same, sux dont it lol, It takes me as long as the routine lasts for to get use to completely changing my workouts and there principles between on and off cycles, whatever next.....forget that its the end of my cycle and stop pinning


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

If you were overtraining delts then taking OHP out could def have made the difference. When i was benching heavy i couldnt get away with adding in OHP as at that time it seemed too much stress on my shoulders.

So IMO no problem in taking them out, or perhaps rotate it so flat bench one week and OHP the next.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

nelly1972 said:


> Are you serious? dont even consider leaving out overhead presses, if anything drop bench press if you are doing dips..I only do close grip bench and dips and that is only so i can increase my overhead pressing..But at the end of the day my goals might be different from yours so can only say what i would do..





Steven Scoular said:


> I don't see the logic were your shoulders develop better suddenly just because you stop doing a certain exercise. Do not think it can be contributed solely to this as many factors are involved in muscle development as we all know.





Dig said:


> If you were overtraining delts then taking OHP out could def have made the difference. When i was benching heavy i couldnt get away with adding in OHP as at that time it seemed too much stress on my shoulders.
> 
> So IMO no problem in taking them out, or perhaps rotate it so flat bench one week and OHP the next.


My logic is that I simply can't put what I feel is the required intensity into all 3 pushes and I feel my shoulders suffer. I can barely push out enough sets when I leave OHP to the end so I end up leaving feeling like ive neglected delts. However by swapping OHP for slow, controlled lat raises I feel I can give them the seeing to the need while still having the ability to do it with intensity. If you get what I mean...


----------

